# Die Retro/Nostalgie Welle - hat sie euch auch schon erfasst?



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Nabend!


Eben in einen anderen Thread wurde das Thema wieder kurz angeschnitten. Aber war zum vertiefen dort zu sehr Off-Topic.
Schon seit einiger Zeit bemerke ich das Nostalgie immer mehr angesagt ist.
Musik aus den 80´er und 90´ern ist wieder "in".
Freunde und Kollegen gucken lieber ganz "Oldschool" ältere Filme und Serien.
Computer - und Videospiele werden neu aufgelegt.
Ich denke das ist ein allgemeines gesellschaftliches Phänomen.
Die Welt ist meiner Meinung nach komplizierter und vor allem schnelllebiger geworden.
Man muß heute doch möglichst viele Sachen am besten noch gleichzeitig können und immer erreichbar sein.
Doch immer mehr Menschen sehnen sich nach Entspannung und ruhigeren Momenten. Nach einfachen Dingen.
Mir geht es genauso. Ich reduziere viel auf das Nötigste und gönne mir Auszeiten.
Ich gucke auch gerne Sendungen welche für mich entspannend sind. Wo ich bei "chillen" kann.
Dazu gehören  Tierfilme, Dokus und Kriminalreihen wie "Medical Detectives". Wo ich die Stimme des Erzählers sehr beruhigend finde.
Obwohl die Fälle ja eigentlich eher krass sind.
Ich war  gerade mit einen Freund in "Dr. Strange 2". Den fanden wir überladen und wirr. Und freuen uns auf den eher simpel gestrickten "Top Gun 2".   1986 hatte ich den ersten Teil auch im Kino gesehen. 
Auch mag ich die Serie "Picard" gerne. Weil die eher klassisch und einfach aufgebaut ist.

Seid ihr auch schon auf dem "Retrozug"  aufgesprungen? Oder geht der eher an euch vorbei?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Welt ist meiner Meinung nach komplizierter und vor allem schnelllebiger geworden.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Qualität vieler Produkte hat stark nachgelassen. Ist bei älterem Kram nicht so. Ich schreibe das hier z.B. auf einer IBM Model M von 1990. Ist nicht nur schon uralt und noch ok, sondern auch einfach wesentlich besser als jeder aktuelle Kram, den ich bisher in der Hand hatte. Gerade in der IT sieht man, dass Dinge kommen und gehen, andere Sachen bleiben aber seit Jahrzehnten wie sie sind bzw. können noch immer genutzt werden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Doch immer mehr Menschen sehnen sich nach Entspannung und ruhigeren Momenten. Nach einfachen Dingen.


Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen, denn gefühlt ist das Leben von jungen Menschen viel stressiger.  Meine Großeltern haben z.B. kein Internet und daher auch keine "Informationssucht". Man bekommt dann zwar Dinge nicht oder nur verspätet mit, aber die Leute mögen das so.


----------



## Eyren (14. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> Eben in einen anderen Thread wurde das Thema wieder kurz angeschnitten. Aber war zum vertiefen dort zu sehr Off-Topic.
> ...


Wobei ich persönlich nicht glaube das dies der Grund für die "Retrowelle" ist. Die Nostalgie besteht ja eher bei den mittdreizigern aufwärts als bei einem 16 jährigen.

Man sehnt sich immer insgeheim nach der "guten alten Zeit." Das ist Generationenübergreifend. Ich, du, wir, sie, es sehnen uns nach Musik und Film der 80er/90er das war einfach alles viel besser. Mein Vater versteht nicht wie man sich so einen Krawallfilm wie Topgun anschauen kann. Ja Old Shatterhand DAS war noch eine Verfilmung die sich zu sehen lohnt.

Liegt aber nicht an der hektischen Umgebung. Man ist in Kindheit und Jugend geprägt worden und das zieht sich bis ins Alter durch. Heißt nicht das man nix anderes gut finden kann aber das altbekannte gibt einem ein Gefühl von Vertrautheit und Sicherheit.



RyzA schrieb:


> Man muß heute doch möglichst viele Sachen am besten noch gleichzeitig können und immer erreichbar sein.
> Doch immer mehr Menschen sehnen sich nach Entspannung und ruhigeren Momenten. Nach einfachen Dingen.
> Mir geht es genauso. Ich reduziere viel auf das Nötigste und gönne mir Auszeiten.
> Ich gucke auch gerne Sendungen welche für mich entspannend sind. Wo ich bei "chillen" kann.
> ...


Ich bin Gott sei Dank nie vom Retrozug abgesprungen 

Zumindest was Musik und Co. betrifft.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mein Vater versteht nicht wie man sich so einen Krawallfilm wie Topgun anschauen kann. Ja Old Shatterhand DAS war noch eine Verfilmung die sich zu sehen lohnt.


Ich mag auch noch ältere Filme Klassiker als nur aus den 80´ern. Z.B. die Hitchcock Filme, "Ben Hur" oder "2001".



Eyren schrieb:


> Heißt nicht das man nix anderes gut finden kann aber das altbekannte gibt einem ein Gefühl von Vertrautheit und Sicherheit.


Ja unsicherer ist die Welt auch noch geworden. Wirtschaftskrisen, Klimakrise, Pandemien und Kriege.

Ich bin offen für neues und sage nicht das alles Neue schlecht ist. Aber Retro ist auch eine Art Anker für mich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Man ist in Kindheit und Jugend geprägt worden und das zieht sich bis ins Alter durch. Heißt nicht das man nix anderes gut finden kann aber das altbekannte gibt einem ein Gefühl von Vertrautheit und Sicherheit.


Ich habe interessanterweise vor paar Monaten noch darüber einen Artikel im Spektrum der Wissenschaft gelesen, der das teilweise neurobiologisch bestätigen kann. Ist zwar jetzt sehr laienhaft wiedergegeben, aber die haben im Prinzip Hirnareale untersucht, und rausgefunden, dass sich die zuständigen Areale in der Kindheit/Jugend entwickeln und später nicht mehr so aktiv sind. Daher stagniert wohl auch Musikgeschmack.
Hat daher mMn auch weniger mit sozialen Umständen zutun, und primär mit der Entwicklung in der Kindheit/Jugend.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Daher stagniert wohl auch Musikgeschmack.


Bei Schlager - und Volksmusik stagniert auch mein Musikgeschmack. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hat daher mMn auch weniger mit sozialen Umständen zutun, und primär mit der Entwicklung in der Kindheit/Jugend.


Ich denke das soziale und psychologische Faktoren auch eine Rolle spielen.
Also warum Menschen in der heutigen Zeit vermehrt Retro gut finden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Schlager - und Volksmusik stagniert auch mein Musikgeschmack.


Yep, da bin ich auch komplett raus😅


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke das soziale und psychologische Faktoren auch eine Rolle spielen.
> Also warum Menschen in der heutigen Zeit vermehrt Retro gut finden.


Ja, könnte tatsächlich eine Rolle spielen. Insbesondere weil die moderne Popkultur das auch pusht. Allein wenn ich mir so beliebte Serien wie Stranger Things anschaue, die in den 80ern spielt und den Charme dieser Zeit sehr gut einfängt. Das beeinflusst natürlich. Aber das ist eher ein Modetrend. Genauso wie manche versuchen die 60er oder 70er zu beleben. Oft auch von Menschen, die gar nicht diese Zeit selber erlebt haben.
Etwas anderes ist aber, die Leute, die nicht klarkommen auf die heutigen Filme/Musik/Mode usw. Das hat dann tatsächlich eher was mit den oben erwähnten Hirnarealen zu tun, die in der Jugend sehr stark geprägt werden und sich nicht mehr stark verändern.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Etwas anderes ist aber, die Leute, die nicht klarkommen auf die heutigen Filme/Musik/Mode usw. Das hat dann tatsächlich eher was mit den oben erwähnten Hirnarealen zu tun, die in der Jugend sehr stark geprägt werden und sich nicht mehr stark verändern.


Also ich bin da flexibel. Ich höre auch gerne mal neue Sachen und sage nicht gleich: "Das ist alles Mist!"
Auch habe ich mich noch nie auf ein Genre beschränkt.
Aber man weiß mit dem Alter besser was man mag und nicht mag. Das stimmt schon.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2022)

Meine Retro-Ambitionen beschränken sich auf ein paar Serien für die ich in ihrer Hochzeit knapp zu jung war. Aber eher weil sie Spaß machen und nicht weil sie alt sind.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja unsicherer ist die Welt auch noch geworden. Wirtschaftskrisen, Klimakrise, Pandemien und Kriege.


Objektiv Betrachtet auf die Welt kann man das allenfalls für die letzten beiden Jahre sehen. 
Die Jugendzeit der jetzt 30-40 Jährigen im Westen(!) war eine riesige Ausnahmesituation. Vorher gab es die Angst vor "der Bombe", davor 2 Weltkriege.
Aber der Mensch neigt halt, zum Glück denn sonst hätte keiner Bock aufs Überleben, die Vergangenheit immer etwas zu verklären.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Objektiv Betrachtet auf die Welt kann man das allenfalls für die letzten beiden Jahre sehen.
> Die Jugendzeit der jetzt 30-40 Jährigen im Westen(!) war eine riesige Ausnahmesituation. Vorher gab es die Angst vor "der Bombe", davor 2 Weltkriege.


Es gab auch noch Tschernobyl in den 80´ern. Und später der 11. September und die Angst vor Terroranschlägen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber der Mensch neigt halt, zum Glück denn sonst hätte keiner Bock aufs Überleben, die Vergangenheit immer etwas zu verklären.


Wir hatten schon eine gute Zeit. Besonders was den allgemeinen Wohlstand angeht. Meine Eltern waren nicht reich aber trotzdem hat es uns an nichts gefehlt.


----------



## Zeke2000 (14. Mai 2022)

Ich kann mit Retro nicht wirklich was anfangen. Für ein kurzzeitiges Gefühl zwar schon. Aber Spiele und Filme aus lang vergangenen Tagen finde ich idR sehr langweilig und überholt.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Mai 2022)

Ich höre mir gerne Musik an die ich früher gehört habe. Besonders die, die mich auch politisch und moralisch geprägt haben. Aber auch neue Musik find ich gut. Außer die permanente Weinerei im täglichen Radio. Alles weint und jault. Grausam. Naja, aber vor allem Musik von jungen Menschen finde ich klasse. Die Jugend ist anders geprägt als zu meiner Zeit. Logisch und auch gut.

Ich höre gerne Platte, wie jetzt gerade. Ne olle Punkrockscheibe. 

Bei der Entwicklung hin zu digitaler Musik finde ich, dass analog wie digital sehr gut parallel existieren kann.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2022)

Was früher gut war, bleibt auch gut.
Aber wenn ich mich an die 80er und 90er zurückerinnere, also meine Kindheit und Jugend dann war das Meiste damals crap und bleibt auch crap 

Ist aber heutzutage ja nicht anders.
Von den ganzen Produktionen, egal ob nun Musik, Film, Fernsehen oder technische Dinge, sind weiterhin 80% crap 

Deshalb kann ich schon verstehen, dass man die guten Sachen von Früher wiederbelebt, damit das Verhältniss
_crap vs. non-crap_ besser wird.

Mich lockt das aber nicht hinterm Ofen hervor, von daher finde ich Retro meistens sch****


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mich lockt das aber nicht hinterm Ofen hervor, von daher finde ich Retro meistens sch****


Kommt halt darauf an von welchem Produkt man spricht und aus welchem Blickwinkel man es betrachtet. Digitale Musik ist wie ich finde eine tolle Sache. Wenn ich da an meine Kassettensammlung in meinem ersten Auto denke, bin ich froh, dass jetzt alles auf einem kleinen USB Stick passt. 

Bei der Rasur gibt es viele tolle neumodische Werkzeuge die die Welt der Rasur toll und zeitsparend machen. Dosenschaum kommt fertig aus der Dose ohne Pinsel und Schäumungsprozess. 5 Klingen mit Aleoverastreifen suggerieren eine angenehme, einfache, schnelle und ungefährliche Rasur... ABER: Retro ist hier definitiv besser. Klar, dauert länger aber dafür ist eine Hobelrasur angenehmer, schonender, Ressourcenschonender und zumindest in der Theorie günstiger.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Digitale Musik ist wie ich finde eine tolle Sache.


Das gehört dann zu den 20% die nicht crap sind ^^

PS: Ich rasiere mich seit eh und je elektrisch


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich rasiere mich seit eh und je elektrisch


Das gehört dann zu den 80% die crap sind 😅


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was früher gut war, bleibt auch gut.
> Aber wenn ich mich an die 80er und 90er zurückerinnere, also meine Kindheit und Jugend dann war das Meiste damals crap und bleibt auch crap
> 
> Ist aber heutzutage ja nicht anders.
> ...


Vielleicht spielt dir auch deine Erinnerung einen Streich.  
Viele finde die Originale oder ersten Teile einer Reihe besser.
Und natürlich meine ich auch die guten Sachen.
Aber ist ja auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viele finde die Originale oder ersten Teile einer Reihe besser.



Klar, 100% Geschmacksache 
Es ist aber genau so eine Frage der Generation.
Für uns alten Säcke sind je nach Fanbase heutzutage immer noch die ersten Star Trek und Starwars Filme/Serien "_die Besten_", oder? 
Oder doch nicht, denn die Erinnerung spielt vielen von uns mal einen Streich


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Für uns alten Säcke sind je nach Fanbase heutzutage immer noch die ersten Star Trek und Starwars Filme/Serien "_die Besten_", oder?


Ja sicher.  Wobei ich die neuen Star Trek nicht so schlimm wie die neuen Star Wars Filme finde.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich die neuen Star Trek nicht so schlimm


Ist ja auch kein Wunder, es gibt keine schlechten Star Trek Filme, Punkt!


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ja unsicherer ist die Welt auch noch geworden. Wirtschaftskrisen, Klimakrise, Pandemien und Kriege.
> 
> [...]



Hat es ja alles niiiiiieeeeee zuvor gegeben...  (in der einen oder anderen Form)


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hat es ja alles niiiiiieeeeee zuvor gegeben...  (in der einen oder anderen Form)


Das habe ich nicht behauptet. Aber ähnliche große Krisen waren eher in der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts vorzufinden. Und von Klima und Erderwärmung hat man Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts noch gar nicht gesprochen.
Ich will damit sagen das vor 30-40 Jahren die Welt insgesamt noch entspannter war. Zumindest hier bei uns.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ähnliche große Krisen waren eher in der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts vorzufinden.


Ähm...
- Die Pest
- Spanische Grippe
- Gefühlt permanent Krieg irgendwo in Europa
- Hungersnöte
- etc. pp.


Nee, hast Recht, alles moderner Quatsch


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nee, hast Recht, alles moderner Quatsch


Dann lies nochmal genau was ich geschriebe habe.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wirtschaftskrisen, Klimakrise, Pandemien und Kriege.


Das was ich grad aufgezählt habe


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht behauptet. Aber ähnliche große Krisen waren eher in der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts vorzufinden. Und von Klima und Erderwärmung hat man Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts noch gar nicht gesprochen.
> Ich will damit sagen das vor 30-40 Jahren die Welt insgesamt noch entspannter war. Zumindest hier bei uns.



Die Zeit des Kalten Krieges war ja nun nicht sooo entspannt... Ölkrise '73, Tschernobyl, das Ozonloch.... Aber es ist sehr menschlich, die Vergangenheit ein bisschen zu romantisieren. Zumal wir ja tatsächlich in "bewegten Zeiten" leben momentan.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das was ich grad aufgezählt habe


dieser Satz


> Aber ähnliche große Krisen waren eher in der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts vorzufinden.


Die Pest gab es nicht mal im letzten Jahrhundert und die spanische Grippe vor ca 100 Jahren.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Zeit des Kalten Krieges war ja nun nicht sooo entspannt...


Es gab aber keine großere kriegerische Auseinandersetzung hier in Europa nach dem 2. Weltkrieg.
Ausser den Krieg im Kosovo. Aber den würde ich nicht unbedingt als groß bezeichnen.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ölkrise '73, Tschernobyl, das Ozonloch.... Aber es ist sehr menschlich, die Vergangenheit ein bisschen zu romantisieren. Zumal wir ja tatsächlich in "bewegten Zeiten" leben momentan.


Ich romantisiere gar nichts.

Mir kam die Welt vor 30-40 Jahren halt entspannter vor. Aber vielleicht liegt es daran das ich sie da auch noch anders wahrgenommen habe als Kind und Jugendlicher. Und jetzt als  Erwachsener  bewußter.

Aber ich denke auch objektiv ist es schlimmer geworden als in den 80´ern und 90´ern.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2022)

Der Jugoslawien Krieg war 91 bis 01, das liegt näher als die Ukraine und hat das letzte Jahrhundert sogar knapp überdauert  .


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Jugoslawien Krieg war 91 bis 01, das liegt näher als die Ukraine und hat das letzte Jahrhundert sogar knapp überdauert  .


Dort hat aber keine Atommacht ein Land überfallen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich romantisiere gar nichts.
> 
> [...]



War auch eher auf den "Retro-Hype" bezogen. Aber gut dass du das mit der Wahrnehmung ansprichst. Denn - wie könnte es auch anders sein? - ist das alles halt eine Wahrnehmungssache. Da kann man jetzt noch so viele wichtige oder weniger wichtige, dramatische und nicht so dramatische Ereignisse aufzählen. Ändert nichts daran, dass der Mensch und (gerade) auch unser Erinnerungsvermögen nicht logisch funktionieren, nicht wie ein emotionsloser Computer.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass der Mensch und (gerade) auch unser Erinnerungsvermögen nicht logisch funktionieren,


Wie gesagt:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber der Mensch neigt halt, zum Glück denn sonst hätte keiner Bock aufs Überleben, die Vergangenheit immer etwas zu verklären.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2022)

Die Krisen die nach WWII stattgefunden haben, sind doch ein Witz ggü. den Krisen, die die Menschheit (hier in Europa) davor ausgehalten hat.

Also ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, worauf die hinaus willst.
Ja, nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg war es mal ein paar Jahrzehne eher _ruhig_, abgesehen vom Kalten Krieg.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass der Mensch und (gerade) auch unser Erinnerungsvermögen nicht logisch funktionieren, nicht wie ein emotionsloser Computer


+
alle Krisen fühlen sich intensiver und vor allem _näher_ an heutzutage, dank dem medialen Dauerfeuer mit _schlechten_ Nachrichten.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Krisen die nach WWII stattgefunden haben, sind doch ein Witz ggü. den Krisen, die die Menschheit (hier in Europa) davor ausgehalten hat.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja: in der ersten Hälfte des letztens Jahrhunderts!

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass die großen Krisen eigentlich erst wieder dieses Jahrhundert angefangen haben.
Und zumindest die Klimakrise werden wir wahrscheinlich nicht überwinden. Da ist der Zug abgefahren.
Man wird zukünftig mit den Folgen leben müssen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dort hat aber keine Atommacht ein Land überfallen.


Der Jugoslawien Krieg hat weitaus mehr Leben gekostet als der Ukraine Krieg bisher. Eigentlich ist es doch dann egal, ob da eine Atommacht im Spiel ist oder nicht. Das Leid ist faktisch in Zahlen sogar höher.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch dann egal, ob da eine Atommacht im Spiel ist oder nicht.


Mir ging es nicht um die Opferzahlen, sondern das Bedrohungspotential bzgl. dritter Weltkrieg.

Außerdem gibt es in der Ukraine schon in den ersten 3 Monaten über 40000 geschätze Opfer.
Und der Krieg ist (leider) noch lange nicht vorbei.

Aber ich will keine Opferzahlen gegeneinander aufwiegen. Jeder Krieg ist schrecklich.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2022)

Wir geraten auch dermaßen ins OT hier grad 

Das Thema Krieg/Krisen erschlägt ja nun förmlich die feuchtfröhliche Diskussion über Retro-Kram.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht um die Opferzahlen, sondern das Bedrohungspotential bzgl. dritter Weltkrieg.


3. Weltkrieg steht schon seitdem ich denken kann immer in irgendeinem Raum. Besonders der kalte Krieg bei der man von einem irrationalen Atommacht namens Russland angeht, die jeder Zeit angreifen könnte, ist ja nun wirklich nicht neu. Selbst bei Werner hieß es schon "Eggert, die Russen kommen!" 


RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es in der Ukraine schon in den ersten 3 Monaten über 40000 geschätze Opfer.
> Und der Krieg ist (leider) noch lange nicht vorbei.
> 
> Aber ich will keine Opferzahlen gegeneinander aufwiegen. Jeder Krieg ist schrecklich.


Definitiv. Daher muss ich den anderen aber auch recht geben, dass die Krisen nicht mehr geworden sind, sondern immer schon da waren. Das du den Jugoslawien Krieg jetzt rückblickend nicht so schlimm wahrnimmst, wie den Ukraine Konflikt hat meines Erachtens viel mit der heutigen (Social-)Mediendarstellung und permanenter Nachrichtenflut zu tun.

Und Pandemien gab es ja auch immer wieder in irgendeiner Form alle Jahre wieder (BSE, Vogelgrippe, Maul und Klauenseuche, Schweinegrippe usw.)

Meiner Erfahrung nach, hängt diese gewisse "Worst Case Scenarios" Wahrnehmung viel vom Nachrichten-/Medienkonsum ab und ich nehme in meinem Umfeld und bei mir selber wahr, dass je mehr konsumiert wird, umso mehr Ängste, Sorgen, Ungewissheiten und Pessimismus vorhanden sind.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wir geraten auch dermaßen ins OT hier grad
> 
> Das Thema Krieg/Krisen erschlägt ja nun förmlich die feuchtfröhliche Diskussion über Retro-Kram.


Falls ich aufräumen soll @RyzA, sag bescheid


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wir geraten auch dermaßen ins OT hier grad
> 
> Das Thema Krieg/Krisen erschlägt ja nun förmlich die feuchtfröhliche Diskussion über Retro-Kram.



Das hat schon mit dem Thema zu tun auch wenn es nicht so schön ist.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 3. Weltkrieg steht schon seitdem ich denken kann immer in irgendeinem Raum. Besonders der kalte Krieg bei der man von einem irrationalen Atommacht namens Russland angeht, die jeder Zeit angreifen könnte, ist ja nun wirklich nicht neu. Selbst bei Werner hieß es schon "Eggert, die Russen kommen!"


Ja. Aber seit der Kubakrise waren wir noch nie so nah dran.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Definitiv. Daher muss ich den anderen aber auch recht geben, dass die Krisen nicht mehr geworden sind, sondern immer schon da waren. Das du den Jugoslawien Krieg jetzt rückblickend nicht so schlimm wahrnimmst, wie den Ukraine Konflikt hat meines Erachtens viel mit der heutigen (Social-)Mediendarstellung und permanenter Nachrichtenflut zu tun.


Vielleicht teilweise.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und Pandemien gab es ja auch immer wieder in irgendeiner Form alle Jahre wieder (BSE, Vogelgrippe, Maul und Klauenseuche, Schweinegrippe usw.)


Das waren aber keine großen Pandemien welche den ganzen Globus betroffen haben. Und so gefährlich.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach, hängt diese gewisse "Worst Case Scenarios" Wahrnehmung viel vom Nachrichten-/Medienkonsum ab und ich nehme in meinem Umfeld und bei mir selber wahr, dass je mehr konsumiert wird, umso mehr Ängste, Sorgen, Ungewissheiten und Pessimismus vorhanden sind.


Die mediale Wahrnehmung spielt natürlich eine große Rolle.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Falls ich aufräumen soll @RyzA, sag bescheid


Danke. Noch nicht. Das hängt ja alles zusammen mit dem Threadthema und  den möglichen Ursachen.

Aber wenn irgendein Verschwörungsquatsch dazu kommen sollte und sich gestritten wird, würde ich um einen Eingriff seitens der Moderation bitten.


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

Also retromäßig vermisse ich nur sehr Weniges, das wären:

Backpackerurlaub.
Früher konnte man durch Belize, Guatemala aber auch Kolumbien latschen, ohne auch nur einen einzigen anderen Touri zu sichten. Heute stehen die an jeder Ecke herum und deren größtes Problem ist der Handyempfang.
Ich habe bei solchen Touren gar keines dabei, wird eh nur geklaut...

US-Cars:
Bin ein Fan von US-Cars mit blubbernden V8 Motoren. 
Leider eine aussterbende Art.

Naturverbundenheit:
Selbst meine Kinder haben noch richtig im Dreck gespielt, Baumhäuser gebaut, Zecken- und Bienenstiche eingefangen.
Die heutige Gesellschaft hat für diesen Zweck immer und überall Desinfektionstücher mit dabei.
Kein Wunder, dass es immer mehr Allergiker gibt, wenn  man nie zuvor mit Blütenstaub in Berührung gekommen ist und kein Wunder, dass bei einer Schürfwunde gleich die Notfallambulanz angerufen wird.
Draufpinkeln und gut isses...

Musiktechnisch bin ich eh hier hängen geblieben:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeMvMNpvB5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die heutige Gesellschaft hat für diesen Zweck immer und überall Desinfektionstücher mit dabei.
> Kein Wunder, dass es immer mehr Allergiker gibt, wenn man nie zuvor...


Ein bekanntes Vorurteil. Reinlichkeit hat nicht so viel mit Allergien zu tun wie die meisten denken. Ich habe sehr viel im "Dreck" gespielt und dennoch bin ich ein Geplagter. Meine Brüder hatten da mehr Glück. Ein großer Bestandteil der Entstehung von Allergien ist die DNA, wird also vererbt. Desinfektionsmittel gab es bei uns auch nie 😅 prinzipiell geb ich dir natürlich Recht. Heutige Kinder verbringen ihre Zeit vor diversen Bildschirmen ohne ausreichend draußen zu spielen. Wir hatten in der Grundschule noch das Fach Schulgarten 👍


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

Aber durch die verstärkte Hygenie durch die AHA-Regeln habe ich z.B. keine Erkältung mehr bekommen.
Jetzt schon seit über 3 Jahren. Sonst hatte ich mindestens einmal im Jahr immer eine.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2022)

Ich hab seit Ewigkeiten keine Erkältung mehr gehabt, auch schon vor Corona nicht. 
Nur halt Impfreaktion zuletzt. 
Die Leute haben jetzt anscheinend erst begriffen, dass man nicht jedem die Hand schütteln muss und Hygiene wichtig ist. 

Aber zum Thema Retro, dass kommt doch immer wieder alle paar Jahre. 
Und weil Menschen nunmal nur ein bisschen klügere Lemminge sind, wird mitgemacht. 
Gerade in der Schule bist du doch sofort Aussenseiter sobald du etwas anders bist.


----------



## Kindercola (16. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber durch die verstärkte Hygenie durch die AHA-Regeln habe ich z.B. keine Erkältung mehr bekommen.
> Jetzt schon seit über 3 Jahren. Sonst hatte ich mindestens einmal im Jahr immer eine.


Durch die ollen Masken hab ich gefühlt permanent nen leichten Husten/Kratzen gehabt... inzwischen wo man dieses ollen Teile nicht mehr zwangsweise aufsetzen muss ist das auch weg... Kann natürlich auch Einbildung gewesen sein, da ich diese Masken nie mochte^^
Naja BTT

Mich hat die nicht so gepackt... gut bin auch nen "Nachwende Kind" 91er Baujahr. Klar mal hier und da ein paar alte Games rausgekramt oder paar alte Lieder rausgefischt aus der Jugend, aber das ich mich jetzt mit Retrozeug eindecke... nö^^

Oder doch fast -> Wollte mir vor kurzem eigentlich ne Simson SR50 kaufen... Naja aber für die utopischen Preise nein danke. Da hab ich noch andere Hausprojekte die auch bissel Geld verschlingen


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Mai 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema Retro, dass kommt doch immer wieder alle paar Jahre.


Haben meine Eltern schon gesagt.
Als ich meine ersten Schlaghosen hatte und von meinem Vater gehänselt würde, hat meine Mutter erwähnt, dass seine Hosen viel mehr Schlag hatten 😂 und jetzt? Tragen die Leute wieder Schlaghosen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Als ich meine ersten Schlaghosen hatte und von meinem Vater gehänselt würde, hat meine Mutter erwähnt, dass seine Hosen viel mehr Schlag hatten 😂 und jetzt? Tragen die Leute wieder Schlaghosen.


Modisch finde ich die 70´er von allen Jahrzehnten im letzten Jahrhundert am schlimmsten.
Die Klamotten, die Frisuren und Koteletten, die Tapeten. Ein Graus. 
Und das obwohl ich in den 70´ern geboren bin. Aber da ist mir  als kleines Kind das Elend noch nicht so aufgefallen.


----------



## pedi (16. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war bei mir nie eine welle, sonder ein ständig fliessender fluss.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

Meine alte Aiwa Anlage steht jetzt bei meinen Vater in der Gartenhütte.
Die hatte ich mir 1990 vom Konfirmationsgeld gekauft. Und läuft immer noch.
Musik höre ich bei mir zu Hause jetzt nur noch per Kopfhörer am PC. Oder per Bluetooth Box auf dem Balkon.
Ich kenne aber noch ein paar Hifi-Liebhaber welche hochwertige Anlagen zu Hause haben.
Einer hat Equipment für 100K in der Wohnung.
Ein Kollege baut Hifi-Boxen selber. Der hat Boxen die sind fast 2m hoch.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Modisch finde ich die 70´er von allen Jahrzehnten im letzten Jahrhundert am schlimmsten.
> Die Klamotten, die Frisuren und Koteletten, die Tapeten. Ein Graus.
> Und das obwohl ich in den 70´ern geboren bin. Aber da ist mir  als kleines Kind das Elend noch nicht so aufgefallen.


Ich liebe die Mode der 90er, schrill und farbenfroh. Aber auf die Straße würde ich mich so nicht trauen 😅 bis auf Subkulturklamotten finde ich aber kein Jahrzehnt richtig prickelnd 😅 aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu alt dafür 😅


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Modisch finde ich die 70´er von allen Jahrzehnten im letzten Jahrhundert am schlimmsten.
> Die Klamotten, die Frisuren und Koteletten, die Tapeten. Ein Graus.
> Und das obwohl ich in den 70´ern geboren bin. Aber da ist mir  als kleines Kind das Elend noch nicht so aufgefallen.



Ey! Nix gegen Backenkoteletts! Auch wenn ich derzeit vollbartbedingt keine trage!


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2022)

Hauptsache Buffalos kommen nie wieder...😒


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hauptsache Buffalos kommen nie wieder...😒



Du meinst, nachdem sie letzte oder vorletzte Saison wieder "in" waren?


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hauptsache Buffalos kommen nie wieder...😒


Die sind an mir komplett vorbei gegangen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die sind an mir komplett vorbei gegangen.



Bei mir waren die zum ersten Mal angesagt, als ich so in der 5. oder 6. Klasse war. 

@T:  Ich habe schon seit meiner Jugend, sagen wir mal kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende, ein Faible für altes Subkulturgedöns (vor allem aus UK) grob der 1960er bis 1980er. Retro-Stuff ist also, unabhängig irgendwelcher Trends, sowieso recht präsent in meinem Leben.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die zum ersten Mal angesagt, als ich so in der 5. oder 6. Klasse war.


Ich bin in den 80´ern/ 90´er voll auf Nike Schuhe abgefahren. Nike Air Max und Air Jordan.
Außerdem waren damals NFL Footballjacken modern. Baseballjacken auch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin in den 80´ern/ 90´er voll auf Nike Schuhe abgefahren. Nike Air Max und Air Jordan.
> Außerdem waren damals NFL Footballjacken modern.



Achso, nur um eventuellen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: bei mir selbst waren Buffalos nie "in", aber halt in meiner Generation als ich in dem oben beschriebenen Alter war 

So mit 13/14 stand ich aber auf weite, kurzärmlige Hemden und weite Hosen mit vielen Taschen. Halt was damals der Rock/Metal/Crossover-Stil war, den die Stars und Sternchen in den MTV-Clips getragen haben.
Sah bei mir als enorm schmal gebauter Person natürlich besonders blöd aus


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> So mit 13/14 stand ich aber auf weite, kurzärmlige Hemden und weite Hosen mit vielen Taschen. Halt was damals der Rock/Metal/Crossover-Stil war, den die Stars und Sternchen in den MTV-Clips getragen haben.
> Sah bei mir als enorm schmal gebauter Person natürlich besonders blöd aus


Am besten waren die Hip-Hopper Hosen in den 90´ern. Die saßen bis in den Kniekehlen.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sah bei mir als enorm schmal gebauter Person natürlich besonders blöd aus


Ich glaub an mir sah jeder Trend blöd aus 🤣 ich hatte aber auch keine Ahnung von Mode und naja, das kann nicht klappen 😅 mein jüngeres Ich würde mich als spießig bezeichnen aber zumindest ist Hose + Hemd immer passend 😎


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich glaub an mir sah jeder Trend blöd aus 🤣 ich hatte aber auch keine Ahnung von Mode und naja, das kann nicht klappen 😅 mein jüngeres Ich würde mich als spießig bezeichnen aber zumindest ist Hose + Hemd immer passend 😎



Mit einem schicken Button-Down-Hemd ist man immer gut angezogen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du damit auch mal was anfangen konntest. 

Und Hosen sind generell empfehlenswert in den meisten Fällen


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Bei mir ist es auch eine Angewohnheit meine Hemden immer aus der Hose zu tragen.
Wie Jürgen von der Lippe. Das ist nicht so spießig und lockerer.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und Hosen sind generell empfehlenswert


Joa

Jeans und T-Shirt.
Reicht für 99% des Lebens aus.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mit einem schicken Button-Down-Hemd ist man immer gut angezogen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du damit auch mal was anfangen konntest.


Auf jeden Fall. Mein Paar Springerstiefel hab ich immernoch im Schrank stehen. Nur selten geputzt 😎 auf Konzerten müssen die auch heute noch meine Füße schützen auch wenn es deutlich seltener geworden ist 😅 da hab ich früher auch gern Kilt ohne was drunter getragen 😂 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und Hosen sind generell empfehlenswert in den meisten Fällen


Ähhhhm ja. Da fällt mir nun auch nix zu ein 😅 heute sind die Hosen nur komfortabler als früher 😅
Heute hat ein Kollege auf Arbeit zum anderen gesagt "das ist auch ein Punkrocker, der sieht nur nicht so aus" 😂 oh man, da denk ich doch gern an die Zeit zurück als 150 Personen zu einem Konzert schon viel waren 😅 und das für nen 5er und das Bier kostet 80cent. 

Am Wochenende hatte ich Mal wieder ne alte Kellerpunkplatte auf dem Plattenteller, klingt nicht gut, ist aber geil 👍


RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch eine Angewohnheit meine Hemden immer aus der Hose zu tragen


😖


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Mein Paar Springerstiefel hab ich immernoch im Schrank stehen. Nur selten geputzt 😎 auf Konzerten müssen die auch heute noch meine Füße schützen auch wenn es deutlich seltener geworden ist 😅 da hab ich früher auch gern Kilt ohne was drunter getragen 😂


Ich trage immer Turnschuhe. Oder Schlappen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

Ich habe irgendwann meine Nietenlederkutte (hängt immer noch im Schrank, sowas schmeißt man schließlich nicht weg oder verkauft es gar) und die wilden, bunten Frisuren gegen Harrington oder Peacoat und Kurzhaarschnitt ausgetauscht.  Man wird ja auch n bisschen spießiger  Und ist auch alltagstauglicher.  "Punkrocker in Altersteilzeit", hat mich mal einer genannt. Kann ich mit leben 


(das schöne (?) ist ja, dadurch dass zumindest kaum Punkrock-Kids nachkommen, die tatsächlich noch was mit Subkultur anfangen können, ist das Thema als solches quasi per se Retro und kann nicht OT sein  )


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte früher mal eine Phase und nur Metal gehört.
Optisch wollte ich mich dann auch anpassen.
Ärmel an der Jeansjacke abgeschnitten und überall Aufnäher drauf.
Auf dem Rücken einen großen Aufnäher. Nannte man auch "Kutte".
Da drunter eine Lederjacke getragen.
Die hatten wir dann mit Bier überschüttet und durch die Asche vom Feuer gezogen.
Das war dann  die Einweihung. 
Dazu hatte ich Jeanshosen und Turnschuhe getragen.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich trage immer Turnschuhe. Oder Schlappen.


Auf Konzerten? 😳 Einmal und nie wieder 😅 Konzerte sind der Grund für Stahlkappenschuhe 😂





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSUTDGQvHb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Text und Melodie von einer Band aus der Heimatstadt, vor wenigen Jahren neu aufgenommen mit neuer Alter Band um die es lange ruhig war.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> dass zumindest kaum Punkrock-Kids nachkommen


Es gibt ja nix mehr zu rebellieren. Zumindest nicht mehr in der Form.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nietenlederkutte


Ein Relikt von unschätzbarem Wert.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "Punkrocker in Altersteilzeit"


😂 Gefällt mir 👍



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> tatsächlich noch was mit Subkultur anfangen können, ist das Thema als solches quasi per se Retro und kann nicht OT sein


So weit OT, dass es schon wieder zum Thema passt 😉 Punk, punkrock, whatever, ist doch irgendwann ein wenig gestorben. Und obwohl  einige Themen heute aktueller denn je sind, ist es definitiv retro. 



RyzA schrieb:


> eine Ledeckjacke getragen


Die Jungs haben mir immer leid getan. Man müsst ihr geschwitzt haben auf Konzert 😂😜


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Auf Konzerten? 😳 Einmal und nie wieder 😅 Konzerte sind der Grund für Stahlkappenschuhe 😂
> 
> Die Jungs haben mir immer leid getan. Man müsst ihr geschwitzt haben auf Konzert 😂😜


Auf Konzerten war ich weniger. Eher auf Partys.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du meinst, nachdem sie letzte oder vorletzte Saison wieder "in" waren?


Gut, dass das wohl an mir vorbei gegangen ist. Vielleicht ist es aber auch ein lokales Phänomen, welches dieses Mal Gott sei Dank Köln nicht betraf^^
Ein guter Kumpel aus Berlin meinte, dass in den 90ern Buffalos in Berlin nicht jeder trug, wie bei uns im Westen.
Hier war das ja wirklich fast schon Szeneunabhängig.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nix mehr zu rebellieren. Zumindest nicht mehr in der Form.


Eigentlich gibt es das schon, nur dass ehemalige "Rebellen" heute zumeist selber zum Nutznießer des ehemals kritisierenden Systems geworden sind
Auf musikalischer Ebene findest du witzigerweise dieses Phänomen auch im Hip Hop (meine musikalische "Heimat"); damals ursprünglich system- und gesellschaftskritisch, heute überwiegend nur sinnbefreites Gehabe und Anbetung der Konsumsymbole als goldenes Kalb.

Was Kleidung angeht, habe ich vor zwei Tagen noch jemandem erzählt, dass mein Kleidungsstil mit ca. 16 Jahren stagniert ist, was sich allerdings schlimmer anhört als es ist, da ich bis heute einfach nur am liebsten in sportlichen Klamotten, wie Jogginghose und T Shirts, rumlaufe.

Wäre unsere Gesellschaft nur nicht so spießig, würde ich es auch bei der Arbeit tun, da man ja dann allerdings "unprofessionell" wirkt, wird jeden Morgen widerspenstig ne Jeans und ein Hemd angezogen.

Und somit schließt sich der Kreis, dass die Rebellion gegen das System selbst beim Kleidungsstil versagt hat


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Auf musikalischer Ebene findest du witzigerweise dieses Phänomen auch im Hip Hop (meine musikalische "Heimat"); damals ursprünglich system- und gesellschaftskritisch, heute überwiegend nur sinnbefreites Gehabe und Anbetung der Konsumsymbole als goldenes Kalb.


Es gab auch schon damals Gangster Rap bzw Hip-Hop welcher eigentlich nur aus Beleidigungen, Gewaltverherrlichungen und Diskriminierungen bestand. 
Genauso wie es heutzutage auch gesellschaftskritischen Hip-Hop gibt. Man muß nur etwas danach suchen.

Hier mal Hip-Hop der "ersten Stunde" aus Deutschland:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6bKLbmzB7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gab auch schon damals Gangster Rap welcher eigentlich nur aus Beleidigungen, Gewaltverherrlichungen und Diskriminierungen bestand.
> Genauso wie es heutzutage auch gesellschaftskritischen Rap gibt. Man muß nur etwas danach suchen.
> 
> Hier mal RAP der "erste Stunde" aus Deutschland:
> ...


Habe auch nicht das Gegenteil behauptet, allerdings hat sich der Gangsta Rap erst später entwickelt und selbst 2Pac war sehr gesellschaftskritisch. Im Ursprung war es jedoch stark gesellschaftskritisch. Ich empfehle dir dazu die Doku Hip Hop Historie auf Netflix, die die Anfänge bis heute super beleuchtet. So gab es im Hip Hop verschiedene Phasen, wobei das Sozialkritische immer mitschwang. Erst in den letzten Jahren, ist das leider nahezu komplett in den Hintergrund getreten. Deutschen Rap nehme ich hierbei bewusst raus, da hier die Geschichte des Raps ja eher auf eine flache US Nachahmung fußte, bei der es in 1. Linie eher darum ging einfach nur auf Beats irgendetwas zu reimen 😅

Wer mMn jedoch gute Gesellschaftskritik im deutschen Hip Hop versucht hat zu etablieren, war Torch und Advanced Chemistry. Ansonsten neigten deutsche Rapper hier und da mal sozialkritische Songs zu machen (Samy Deluxe "Weck mich auf!" Oder die Brothers Keepers Initiative), das waren allerdings immer nur kleinere Abstecher.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe auch nicht das Gegenteil behauptet, allerdings hat sich der Gangsta Rap erst später entwickelt und selbst 2Pac war sehr gesellschaftskritisch. Im Ursprung war es jedoch stark gesellschaftskritisch. Ich empfehle dir dazu die Doku Hip Hop Historie auf Netflix, die die Anfänge bis heute super beleuchtet


Du ich habe das alles mit erlebt. Der erste mir bekannte richtige Gangsta Rap war N.W.A. Und das war meines Wissens Ende der 80 ´er.

N.W.A

Gesellschaftkritisch waren außerdem noch "Public Enemy" welche aber kein Gangsta Rap waren.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wer mMn jedoch gute Gesellschaftskritik im deutschen Hip Hop versucht hat zu etablieren, war Torch und Advanced Chemistry. Ansonsten neigten deutsche Rapper hier und da mal sozialkritische Songs zu machen (Samy Deluxe "Weck mich auf!" Oder die Brothers Keepers Initiative), das waren allerdings immer nur kleinere Abstecher.


Ja die sagen mir alle auch was. Oder eben "Fresh Familee" wie oben verlinkt.

"Fanta 4" gab es ja auch noch... aber die waren nicht wirklich gesellschaftskritisch.  

Außerdem höre ich 80 ´er Synthpop sehr gerne.
Und die Bewegung "NewRetroWave" wofür ich ja hier im Forum extra einen Thread aufgemacht hatte.
Aber davon gefallen mir auch nicht alle Sachen.  Nur ca 20-30%.

Sowas hier finde ich aber richtig fett:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oddp32TODKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Konzerte sind der Grund für


Einen *Mittelfußbruch*! 
(Tatort: Hamburg, das _Grünspan_, vor ca. 20 Jahren)

Hach ja, Retro und so, voll geil!


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Einen *Mittelfußbruch*


Falsches Schuhwerk? 😅 Aber die Erinnerung bleibt 😉




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es das schon, nur dass ehemalige "Rebellen" heute zumeist selber zum Nutznießer des ehemals kritisierenden Systems geworden sind


Ich meinte eher die heutige Jugend. Subkultur als solches wird immer rarer.

Dennoch erkenne ich in der heutigen Jugend viele Parallelen. Diplomatischer aber mit den selben Themen. Solidarität, Gleichbehandlung, Aufklärung, Selbstbestimmung. Nur ist es heute gesellschaftsfähiger 😅  was sicher hauptsächlich an den Frisuren liegt 😂

Und ja, wir sind zum Nutznießer geworden. So ehrlich muss man sein. Man kann auch sagen, wir wurden ein wenig erwachsen aber auch wenn man viele Dinge immernoch genauso sieht, dürfen wir in Freiheit leben was dazu führt, dass die Kutte und die Springer im Schrank verweilen können. Ich höre jetzt lieber auf sonst drifte ich zu sehr ab. Ich wünsche ne gute Retronacht und hinterlasse noch nen Ohrwurm





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1kSK6NEfyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Mai 2022)

Da es hier etwas ruhig geworden ist:

Mein neuer Anzug als Geschenk meiner Schwiegereltern 😍


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Da es hier etwas ruhig geworden ist:
> 
> Mein neuer Anzug als Geschenk meiner Schwiegereltern 😍


Die Socken sind das i-Tüpfelchen!^^


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Socken sind das i-Tüpfelchen!^^


Waren auch Mal ein Geschenk. Ich brauche jetzt aber noch weiße Tennissocken und ein weißes Feintippunterhemd 😅


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

Tennissocken im Sommer und Sandalen. Dazu gelbe Schweißränder.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Waren auch Mal ein Geschenk. Ich brauche jetzt aber noch weiße Tennissocken und ein weißes Feintippunterhemd 😅


Aber bitte mit Senffleck!


----------



## Elistaer (29. Mai 2022)

Ich erinnere mich hier beim durchlesen (werde den Rest am Montag lesen) an meine Schulzeit und später die 3 Ausbildungen. In der Schule hatte ich damals ein Tommy Hilfiger Hudy an wo alle gesagt haben so ein billiger misst (heute ist es fast schon ein muss). Dann hatte ich noch eine Herringt Jacke von Lonsdale London ach war das ein Ärger mit der typischen Schublade in die rechte Ecke obwohl selbst der 5. Earl of Lonsdale sich immer dagegen ausgesprochen hatte. Einer meiner Mitschüler damals in der koch Ausbildung hatte man einmal gesagt man sieht dir an das du Restaurantfachmann bist. Mantel und immer gut angezogen selbst wenn es nur Hemd und Jeans ist. Unsere Köche dagegen waren immer eher leicht und lecker gekleidet.

 Zu den Nieten habe ich auch noch eine Anekdote aus der Lehre. Wir hatten im Lehrbetrieb Motorrad Fahrer in Richtung Rocker und ich war am eindecken, da kam einer der Gruppe zu mir und meiner Chefin und wollte sich verabschieden. Ich hatte einen Nieten Gürtel und er nur zu mir: "Du bist so professionell und arbeitest hart aber dein Gürtel zeigt deine Liebe zur Musik". Ich höre seit ich 11/12 bin Rammstein nun schon 26/25 Jahre und habe auch andere Rock Bands die ich mag. Bei mir ist es aber so das ich echt alles bis auf Modernen Hip Hop und Rap oder klassik höre. Es gibt für mich alltägliche Musik wie techno oder eben Rammstein wenn ich Mental Stabilität brauche. 

Ach ja ich gehe auch verdammt gerne in Österreich im Urlaub in eine Fox Disco bin aber auch auf dem Techno floor zu finden.


----------



## fotoman (29. Mai 2022)

Ab wann gilt (im Sinne des Threads) denn irgendwas als Retro? Persönlich habe ich auch in den 1990ern gerne mal NDW oder Schlager aus den 60ern/70ern gehört. Daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert.

Technik wird bei mir schon immer so lange genutzt, bis sie entweder einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden erleidet oder mir die neue Technik einen echten Mehrwehrt bietet. Ich hätte heutzutage z.B. keine Lust mehr, mit einem Fotoapparat ohne Autofokus beim Sport zu fotografeiren.

Der PC für das Backup-NAS wird dieses Jahr 15 (bis auf die Platten), der C64 ist dasfür leider zu langsam.

Mein nahezu täglich genutzter "Taschenrechner" ist ein Sharp Pocket Computer von 1987, das Smartphone liegt dagegen, wenn ich zu Hause bin, zu 99% irgendwo in der Ecke und wird nur gesucht, wenn ich, der EU sei Dank, zu irgendeinem 2FA Mist verpflichetet werde, weil heutzutage ja niemand mehr selber auf seine Sachen aufpassen darf (wie ich Retro dort lieben würde).

Die Babylon 5 DVDs stehen seit Jahren verschweißt im Schrank. die wollte ich zwar unbedingt haben, aber angesehen habe ich sie immer noch nicht.

Irgendwo liegen hier auch noch DM Münzen und Scheine (alle quasi ungenutzt/druckfrisch) im Schrank. Da zählt für mich die Nostalgie mehr wie die paar Euro, die man immer noch dafür bekommt.

Aber genauso gab es bei uns auch in den 1980ern genügend Retro-Zeugs, das nur damal keiner so bezeichnet hat. Egal ob noch Jahrelang ein Wählscheibentelefon, dann mal ein auf Retro gemachtes Tastentelefon, mind. ein Röhrenradio oder der Vater, der auch Ende der 1990ern noch überwiegend analoge TTL-Schaltungen gebastelt hat.

Meine Mutter hat nahezu jedes Akkubetriebene Garät abgelehnt, wenn der Akku nicht so lange gehalten hat, dass ich ihn nur alle paar Monate mal aufladen musste. Sie kam mit dem "neumodischen" Zeugs nie zurecht, egal ob ein ein Dect-Telefon oder der kabellose Staubsauger war.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Jugendzeit der jetzt 30-40 Jährigen im Westen(!) war eine riesige Ausnahmesituation. Vorher gab es die Angst vor "der Bombe", davor 2 Weltkriege.


Dann bin ich mit gut 50 wohl irgnedwie aus dem Raster gefallen. Angst vor der Bombe hatte ich nie, sondern nur Anfang meiner 20ern davor, bei einem Einsatz durch den Gegner zu weit weg vom Geschehen zu sein ohne weit genug davon entfernt zu sein.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen das vor 30-40 Jahren die Welt insgesamt noch entspannter war. Zumindest hier bei uns.


Was nützte es mir vor 30-40 Jahren, wenn ich die nicht entspannte Welt medial nur nicht so direkt mitbekommen habe wie heute, ich aber (als Mann) Dank Wehr- oder Zivildienst persönlich davon viel mehr betroffen war wie aktuell vom Ukraine-Krieg?


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

fotoman schrieb:


> Was nützte es mir vor 30-40 Jahren, wenn ich die nicht entspannte Welt medial nur nicht so direkt mitbekommen habe wie heute, ich aber (als Mann) Dank Wehr- oder Zivildienst persönlich davon viel mehr betroffen war wie aktuell vom Ukraine-Krieg?


Wie meinst du das? Ich war vor fast 30 Jahren auch bei der Bundeswehr aber trotzdem war die Welt für mich damals entspannter. 

Natürlich bekommt man heutzutage durch die Medien aber mehr mit. Da stimme ich zu.


----------



## fotoman (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Ich war vor fast 30 Jahren auch bei der Bundeswehr aber trotzdem war die Welt für mich damals entspannter.


Ich musste Mitte 1989 zum Bund und bin dort nur hin, weil es die DDR/den Ostblock noch gab und damit für mich auch eine durchaus gefühlte reale Gefahr existierte, dass ich persönlich mal in den Einsatz ziehen müsste. Nicht unbedingt während der Wehrdienstzeit, aber durchaus im Laufe meiner ersten Lebenshälfte.

Mit dem Jugoslawienkreig war ich dann heifroh, dass meine Wehrdienstzeit vorbei war und und kein aktiver Zeitsoldat mehr war.

So schlimm, wie der Ukraine-Krieg auch ist, für mich fühlt sich das nicht als persönliche Gefahr an. Das dürften die an die Ukraine angrenzenden Länder natürlich anders sehen und die geflüchteten sowieso.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich musste Mitte 1989 zum Bund und bin dort nur hin, weil es die DDR/den Ostblock noch gab und damit für mich auch eine durchaus gefühlte reale Gefahr existierte, dass ich persönlich mal in den Einsatz ziehen müsste. Nicht unbedingt während der Wehrdienstzeit, aber durchaus im Laufe meiner ersten Lebenshälfte.


Achso. Bei mir war es 1994.


fotoman schrieb:


> Mit dem Jugoslawienkreig war ich dann heifroh, dass meine Wehrdienstzeit vorbei war und und kein aktiver Zeitsoldat mehr war.


Genau deswegen hatte ich mich nicht verpflichtet.


fotoman schrieb:


> So schlimm, wie der Ukraine-Krieg auch ist, für mich fühlt sich das nicht als persönliche Gefahr an. Das dürften die an die Ukraine angrenzenden Länder natürlich anders sehen und die geflüchteten sowieso.


Für mich schon. Weil es jederzeit eskalieren und die Nato mit reingezogen werden könnte.
Außerdem ist die Ukraine ja nicht weit von uns entfernt.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genau deswegen hatte ich mich nicht verpflichtet.


Nachdem mir der Mann in Flecktarn erklärte wie toll die Bundeswehr ist und welche Perspektiven mir geboten werden, fragte er mich ob ich jetzt zur Bundeswehr will. Ich antwortete kurz und knackig mit ☝️ Nein. Da ist sein Gesicht eingeschlafen. 😅 Ne, das ist einfach nix für mich.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

Manche lassen sich ja durch Geld dazu locken. Wenn man aber als Krüppel oder traumatisiert nach Hause kommt nützt einen das Geld auch nichts. Oder im Leichensack.


----------



## Elistaer (12. Juni 2022)

Ich wollte 2005 mich als SaZ 12 verpflichten mit Bewerbung und allem was dazu gehört für San oder ABC-Abwehr da meine Ausbildung in der Chemie dies zu lies und vor allem die Chancen größer waren. Bei der Musterung noch den Psychologen besucht und auch den PC Logik/IQ Test mit gemacht aussage beim Auswerten "So eine Hohe Punktzahl gab es die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mehr." Der Seelen Dock ist Kreide Bleich gewesen weil er wissen wollte ob ich mit Verletzungen klar komme, ich hab nur von einem Unfall und einem Suicide gesprochen die ich nicht so Ansprechen will da die echt übel waren.

Zur Retro welle habe ich derzeit wieder die 3? als Hörspiel.


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

Welche Welle soll einen erfassen?
Was gut ist, wird immer gut bleiben,  aber leider fehlt bei jüngeren einfach Interesse an s/w Filmen und älterer Musik. 
Hab mit meinem Sohn , 26, immerhin ein " halboffenes " Ohr geprägt, aber begeistert ist anders!


----------

